

iPhone cedes its crown, outsold by Samsung Galaxy S3 - dsr12
http://qz.com/25626/iphone-cedes-its-crown-outsold-by-samsung-galaxy-s3/

======
runjake
1) This is blogspam.

2) The article title references the 4S, not the iPhone 5, the current
flagship. Kind of unfair to make a serious comparison between Samsung's
(excellent) flagship device vs. the "old" iPhone model.

3) This is for a single quarter, the quarter before the iPhone 5 was
announced. The quarter where iPhone rumors and leaks and photos were at its
apex.

4) Here's the original report from Strategy Analytics:

[http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20121108005702/en/Stra...](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20121108005702/en/Strategy-
Analytics-Samsung-Galaxy-S3-Worlds-Best-Selling)

5) Let's break the last link down:

SGS III sold 18 million units for Q3 12.

The iPhone 4S sold 16.2 million units.

Hey! the SGSIII wins. Wait a minute. The iPhone 5 launched and sold 6 million
units.

So you have _SGSIII sales of 18m units_. But _iPhone sales are actually 22.2m
units for the quarter_.

So, despite the title, this report is showing that the iPhone 4S/5 _outsold_
the SGSIII.

6) I flagged this submission because we don't need junk submissions like this
here.

~~~
JimmaDaRustla
You have a point for #2 and #3, but you are thinking too hard.

The REAL story here is: A single Android device has outsold a single iPhone
device in a single quarter.

All facts aside why this happened, it is still a major feat that, of all
Android options, one reigned over a single iPhone device for the quarter.

FYI: You may want to check your Jimmies for signs of Rustling.

EDIT: What about SII/SI?? Also, there was a surge of 4S sales when the price
dropped.

Too many ways to look at it, no reason to get so defensive. For single device
sales, iPhone didn't reign champ for one quarter. Not spam, but not that big
of a deal because iPhone will come back next quarter.

------
miahi
Horrible site experience. The article cannot be read on Android (or at least
on the default Android 4 browser) because it jumps to other articles as soon
as you try to scroll.

------
thekillingtree
OT: I really dislike sites laid out like that. I accidentally scrolled UP and
the page reloaded to a different article. This iPhone article wasn't listed on
the left column and I'm not going to hunt for it. TheNextWeb is similar but
doesn't do this autoloading nonsense.

~~~
freehunter
And why do they feel they need to take up such a significant part of my screen
real estate? Why can I not disable that annoying toolbar at the top that pops
in and out depending on if you're scrolling?

------
dsr12
Similar article on a better layout:
[http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2012/11/iphone-
ced...](http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2012/11/iphone-cedes-world-
dominance-samsung-galaxy-s3-now/58824/)

------
jaysonelliot
In a single quarter, which is also historically the lowest sales period for
iPhones.

